# Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira 2005 Weight



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

How heavy are your Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpiras? Can they climb?

Thanks and Happy Holidays!
Tim


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They can climb preety good and they weigh 35 lbs stock.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

decent bike. solid frame, cant go wrong for the $$ they go for.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The frame is tha sh1tzz, believe me is bombproof..

I'm pairing it up with a 66 SL, so it will be like 37 pounds... good for tha downhill


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I dont have the chimpera, but the bakuto. its a super tough frame, definatly cant be beat for the price. I'm going to put something along the lines of a stance flow or some other longer travel fork on it. mine weighs in at 36 pounds. its very climbable though. I use mine as a FR/AM bike. 

if you are buying a chimpera, is it one from bicycle blowout ?


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I was just researching both the ironhorses on bicycle blowout. Looks like a sick deal.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah, they climb pretty good. It surprised me the first time I climbed with it.

It is a pretty solid bike all around, except for the POS drivetrain. But for the price, you cant beat it.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

545cu4ch said:


> Yeah, they climb pretty good. It surprised me the first time I climbed with it.
> 
> It is a pretty solid bike all around, except for the POS drivetrain. But for the price, you cant beat it.


mine came with deore/deore alivio (shifters) the drivetrain is great on mine. on the chimpera I can see what your coming from. but if well taken care of, the acera can handle some abuse.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bakuto and Chimpira frames ae the same, also 2005 2006 and 2007 frame models are the same


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> mine came with deore/deore alivio (shifters) the drivetrain is great on mine. on the chimpera I can see what your coming from. but if well taken care of, the acera can handle some abuse.


Yeah, it can take some abuse. It still has not broken after 6 months. 
It shifts pretty poorly anyways  I want to buy a deore soon.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Bakuto and Chimpira frames ae the same, also 2005 2006 and 2007 frame models are the same


just a note, the waka gashira is the same as the bakuto and chimpera


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> just a note, the waka gashira is the same as the bakuto and chimpera


Oh, yes indeed.

Edit: typo


----------



## PiL (Nov 16, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I dont have the chimpera, but the bakuto. its a super tough frame, definatly cant be beat for the price. I'm going to put something along the lines of a stance flow or some other longer travel fork on it. mine weighs in at 36 pounds. its very climbable though. I use mine as a FR/AM bike.
> 
> if you are buying a chimpera, is it one from bicycle blowout ?


$550 even! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


>


uuugh... that bike is fugly :eekster:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> uuugh... that bike is fugly :eekster:


Ugly? I call that pretty as hell. Since when does color have to do with beautifulness?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> uuugh... that bike is fugly :eekster:


As I recall, this is your bike, which btw I bought for you


----------



## thedailyrider (Sep 23, 2006)

*chimpira awesomeness*

my chimpira is my best friend and now has somewhere between 5000 and ten thousand miles on it. ive only had it a year and it is the best. i have some pictures of it in hardtail freeride gallery and you can see the new fork on it. i think that the chimpira is beautiful and kicks all asses of any other hardtail that isnt ironhorse yakuza. also to add that this thing can haul on the uphill and fly on the way down so get it if you are considering it. i plan on getting better shifters for mine and hydraulic disc brakes along with better pedals.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, as I said before I'm really happy with this friend. Bombproof, versatile, great geometry.. Pedals, new transmission, fork and brakes are elemental dailyrider


----------

